# Sub $350 bike for women?



## zakyr (Jun 11, 2012)

GF is looking to get a bike. 

Nothing serious, for use on rail trails and around town on nice days. Basically all paved roads and maybe a dirt road here and there.

Not looking for a road specific bike.

Recommendations?


----------



## millerm277 (Jun 12, 2012)

I believe you're in the wrong forum.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 12, 2012)

Where in Mass are you? Belmont Wheelworks has an annex where they sell left overs that are reasonably priced. Otherwise search for used.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 13, 2012)

Bikesdirect for her.  Got the wife a Jubilee Hybrid.  Good bike for the price.


----------

